# How to insert animated gif in Access 2003?



## Bengal313 (Nov 13, 2004)

When I insert a .gif file in Access 2003 the image does not move. How would I insert a animated gif file?


----------



## NCPirate (Apr 2, 2009)

Did you ever get a reply man? I'm looking for that very same information!!!!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome.

See if this helps.

http://www.utteraccess.com/forums/s...ch=true&where=&Zu=295&Zd=l&Zn=&Zt=3e8&Zs=&Zy=


----------



## Bengal313 (Nov 13, 2004)

No. But checkout the previous post.


----------

